# سؤال للأخ المشرف ؟



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

ما المعنى الحرفى لإسم القسم .. تعريب ... ؟

وما الهدف منه عمليا ؟


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

هذا بهدف التفاعل البناء والمثمر لما يصبو اليه القسم


----------



## أمير صبحي (7 يونيو 2009)

واضح أن المشرف هنا لا يرد على الأسئلة

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## ابن سينا (8 يونيو 2009)

أمير صبحي قال:


> واضح أن المشرف هنا لا يرد على الأسئلة
> 
> شكرا جزيلا​



الأخ الفاضل أمير صبحي أهلاً بك في قسم تعريب الهندسة ولا تعتب علينا قبل أن نبين لك الأسباب,أخي الكريم في الحقيقة لقد رأيت وقرأت سؤالك منذ يومه الأول وقد احترت في كيفية الإجابة لأن هذا القسم و90% من مواضيعه تصب في محل سؤالك,ورأيت كأني ألخص لك في سطور ما كُتب هنا في شهور وسنين,أرجو منك أن تكلف نفسك في قراءة بعض المواضيع المثبتة والرد عليها ووضع ألأسئلة هناك فيما يتعلق بسؤالك.
وشكرًا


----------



## أمير صبحي (24 يوليو 2010)

ابن سينا قال:


> الأخ الفاضل أمير صبحي أهلاً بك في قسم تعريب الهندسة ولا تعتب علينا قبل أن نبين لك الأسباب,أخي الكريم في الحقيقة لقد رأيت وقرأت سؤالك منذ يومه الأول وقد احترت في كيفية الإجابة لأن هذا القسم و90% من مواضيعه تصب في محل سؤالك,ورأيت كأني ألخص لك في سطور ما كُتب هنا في شهور وسنين,أرجو منك أن تكلف نفسك في قراءة بعض المواضيع المثبتة والرد عليها ووضع ألأسئلة هناك فيما يتعلق بسؤالك.
> وشكرًا





أخي الكريم  ابن سينا 

أشكرك لردك الطيب .. ولا عتب فى الأمر فنحن أقل من أن نعتب أخي الفاضل 

أثابك الله وأكرمك ونفعك ونفع بك َ 

بارك الله بكَ 

وكل عام وأنت بخير 

تحاياي


​


----------



## howkman (1 أغسطس 2010)

اني اضم صوتي لصوت امير صبحي وارجو تغير اسم المنتدى واعطاءه اسم يليق بموضوعاته


----------

